# please sign/funding issues!!!



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Kara, I've signed!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive signed as well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

some nice person sign it using this

Infertility is NOT an illness.Pay for it yourselves or go without.

disgusting


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG that's awful.  Can you tell who did it?
Can't believe some people have that view. It's likely to cost the NHS loads if we cannot have our babies and need help with coming to terms with it all!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG Kara thats bad.  I sent the link to everyone and knew on ******** and i know a few friends forwardeed it onto their friends i hope it was none of them. I cant belive someone doen that how cold and insensitive, obviously very sad person, got nothing better to do with their time!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats terrible ...there are some ignorant people about


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Only just read this its disgusting what that person wrote, they obviously havent been through infertility disgusting they are!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know its awful, just checked the petition cause i couldnt belive someone would do that...


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whoops i wasnt on there    ...i just signed


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how awful some people are so hurtful.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/2008/09/04/colwyn-bay-couple-denied-ivf-treatment-55578-21670440/

so sad

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so unfair   shes done well to get the attentin in paper tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

This is what the petition is for.

One in seven couples seek medical help for infertility. The treatment can be time consuming, expensive and traumatic, but getting time off from work is often difficult for both men and woman. Currently in the UK there is no legal obligation to give an employee paid time off to undergo fertility treatment. Fertility treatment although not a sickness issue is a health issue and is therefore something employers should be concerned about. Allowing employees paid time off for fertility treatment means they are more likely to be loyal, motivated and effective members of the workforce. Undergoing treatment is stressful and can be traumatic. Having a sensitive and supportive policy (separate from a sick leave policy) is likely to reduce sickness absence, staff turnover and improve productivity. The government should be working with employers and Trade unions to have a set policy in place across all employers, so that employees are treated fairly and no unnecessary stress is caused.

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Fertilityguide/

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/news.asp

please read.

this could turn wales into a postcode lottery

I hope to be able to help stop this happening and will need your help

watch this space for further information

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://wales.gov.uk/docs/dhss/meetings/110309fertilityen.pdf

this is an interesting read

if you would like to read more!!!

http://wales.gov.uk/topics/health/hcw/ncab/NABpapers/?lang=en

i have personally been dealing with michelle ralph and zoe goodacre and i have to say they have been more that helpful

/links


----------

